# Sway Block on a 3020 JD



## dgc1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Broke a sway block on a 3020 JD today. Question is are they made out of cast iron or mild steal? Want to weld it back gather, so I will use cast iron rod or 7018.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I would grind the parts to be welded and observe the sparks to see which metal it is. Course darker, maybe orange colored sparks might indicate a cast part while a more lighter, bright spark might indicate steel or a cast steel. You can look at the grind marks for a clue too... Hope this helps...


----------

